# SPS and attachment method



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok stupid question about this in title

I see how to attached Chinese tubes 
I see how to attached flat bands
But I can't figure out how to attached rrt tubes on sps catapults

Someone knows?

And second question
Rrt is the acronym for ?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

RRT are trumarks red tapered tubes. You attach with ball in tube method.


----------

